# 7000 Besucher auf Sicherheitskonferenz it-sa erwartet



## Newsfeed (19 Oktober 2010)

Auf der Messe präsentieren bis Donnerstag 303 Aussteller ihre Lösungen, um Computersysteme sicherer zu machen. Laut Bitkom haben gerade Privatanwender noch einigen Nachholbedarf.

Weiterlesen...


----------

